

A minimalistic chat-room written in Node.js - blubbi2
http://www.odin.tk/

======
Prefinem
You should allow the user to change their unique id to some unique username by
clicking the unique id in the top right corner

~~~
blubbi2
That's what I'm going to do next. Thank you.

~~~
Prefinem
Also, a top down chat (input at bottom, messages scroll up) would be easier to
read, etc

